
Simple build dockerfiles in Kubernetes using Kaniko - kvaps
https://github.com/kvaps/kubectl-kaniko
======
kvaps
Meet my new plugin for kubectl :)

[https://github.com/kvaps/kubectl-kaniko](https://github.com/kvaps/kubectl-
kaniko)

